# Nsw Xmas Case Swap.



## barls (6/8/10)

ok lets get the ball rolling on this, i think fatz has volunteered his place as the location for the swap in one of the drunken rambles he normally goes on. if this is the case there may be a bus organised for transport down there.
usual rules apply as below.


> 1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points in yet to be determined locations.
> 2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES OR PET!
> 3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
> 4. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be an alternate list opened. If you decide to put your name in now and due to unforeseen circumstances have to withdraw close to the swap date, it is your responsibility to find a replacement, otherwise it will be pins in voodoo dolls for 30 days.
> 5. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of Nov, but it will suit the host and most swappers.


so who else is in

1.barls


----------



## Josh (6/8/10)

A weekend getaway down the coast sounds great. Tents in the backyard Fatz?

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch


----------



## nifty (6/8/10)

Hell yeah...

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty


----------



## Muggus (6/8/10)

I'm so there!

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!


----------



## seanohio (6/8/10)

this sounds fantastic. i am in.

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical! 
5. seanohio


----------



## white.grant (6/8/10)

We can resist the lure of the south coast

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical! 
5. Seanohio
6. grantw


----------



## gruntus (6/8/10)

Xmas at Fatz place....excellent....We can get him to dress up as Santa !!!

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical! 
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus


----------



## barls (6/8/10)

thats one knee i dont want to sit on.
(shudder)
(in little kiddie voice)please mummy can you make the bad man stop!!!!


on a side note gruntus i for got to give you your tube at the swap at my place.


----------



## Pollux (6/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical! 
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux


----------



## redbeard (6/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb


----------



## jonw (6/8/10)

Yeah, why not.

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.


----------



## Thommo (6/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (6/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour


----------



## monkeybusiness (6/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness

If it's at Fatz's place there's no way I'm missing this.


----------



## Josh (6/8/10)

13 swappers inside 10 hours. It's feeling like the good old days...

edit: MB got in too


----------



## unrealeous (6/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous

If it's at Fatz's place there's no way I'm missing this.


----------



## barls (6/8/10)

unrealeous said:


> 1. barls
> 2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
> 3. nifty
> 4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
> ...


i suppose we should put the big guy down for a spot since it may be at his place.


----------



## Brewman_ (7/8/10)

Hi guys,

I am keen to get into the swap but not sure if I can get to the south coast - depending on the swap date.

I can get the beer to Sydney, so if there is a drop off point???

Fear_n_loath.


----------



## Muggus (7/8/10)

fear_n_loath said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am keen to get into the swap but not sure if I can get to the south coast - depending on the swap date.
> 
> ...


G'day,

If there's nowhere to drop it off, or don't wanna trek down to the south coast, i'm more than happy to take it down from Newcastle with me.


----------



## syd_03 (7/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Syd_03


----------



## syd_03 (7/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
15. Syd_03


Edit: Missed the addtion in the quotations


----------



## Gulpa (7/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.

Im sure we will be there at FGZ's place. I may need to borrow a keg from someone to fill.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## white.grant (7/8/10)

the big fella is conspicuous by his absence, I hope he hasn't choked on a fruit beer or something...


----------



## smileymark (7/8/10)

Gulpa said:


> 1. barls
> 2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
> 3. nifty
> 4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
> ...


----------



## RetsamHsam (9/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## BjornJ (9/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.



wouldn't want to miss a weekend away with this mob  

Does Mr. Bad Santa know ? ( and accept hosting it)

thanks Bjorn


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/8/10)

BjornJ said:


> 1. barls
> 2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
> 3. nifty
> 4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
> ...



I have the suit and wear it every year !!





Been busy this weekend tying up a few loose ends with next week's Tuross Music Festival (go to Facebook for more info - look for Tuross Music Festival and Sound 13 for more details .. plug plug) so good to see this up and running. May be a minor problem if my house sells (will know by Friday) but have a Plan B for a simple low cost venue that probably would be better venue anyway. Family safe so anyone wanting to bring spouses & kids welcome, room for all. More details as things unravel.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (9/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21. Gregor
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21. Gregor
22. Cortez The Killer
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## sirotilc (9/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21. Gregor
22. Cortez The Killer
23. Sirotilc
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


Why the hate for champagne and PET? Bottle bombs are only funny when they happen to someone else


----------



## white.grant (9/8/10)

sirotilc said:


> Why the hate for champagne and PET? Bottle bombs are only funny when they happen to someone else




Couple of reasons - using standard type of bottles means you don't end up with a mixture of bottles you may not be able to use and secondly 14 standard long necks pack neatly into a milk crate. Champagne bottles are too big and PET is well, too small.


cheers

grant


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/8/10)

> Why the hate for champagne and PET? Bottle bombs are only funny when they happen to someone else



Funny, I laugh when I get my own too !

Name of game, as always, is to plan ahead. Brew early, make sure the beer is fully fermented before you bottle, make sure the bottle is sterile, then add the correct amount of priming sugar. Very basic rule of brewing. In that way, no bottle bombs should occur. PET bottles have there place but not everyone has 28 of them. Only Barls has permission to use champagne bottles because the shit he makes won't past muster in a normal bottle.

Knowing in advance that whatever date won't suit everyone, I'm looking at the last weekend of November as the first approximate date. 27th November..

Please remember that if held down my way, it is a rather long drive for a day trip. Sure, I do it, but then I am superhuman. And a country boy. You city slickers cringe at a 15 minute drive. The best thing to do is to camp overnight. 

That in mind, I am investigating a site 100klm closer than Tuross - CONJOLA ! Accomodation to suit any taste and budget and simply a brilliant place for families and single pisspots alike. Absolute waterfront. I'll get back to you.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (9/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21. Gregor
22. Cortez The Killer
23. Sirotilc
24. Jonnyanchovy (won't be able to make the swap in person - can one of they Sydney crew take my crates down?)
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## barls (9/8/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Name of game, as always, is to plan ahead. Brew early, make sure the beer is fully fermented before you bottle, make sure the bottle is sterile, then add the correct amount of priming sugar. Very basic rule of brewing. In that way, no bottle bombs should occur. PET bottles have there place but not everyone has 28 of them. Only Barls has permission to use champagne bottles because the shit he makes won't past muster in a normal bottle.
> .


cheers fatz. ill try to tone the next one down so that i can survive in normal longies.

jonny i can take them if you need them down there


----------



## Josh (10/8/10)

Lake Conjola... I'm in.

Given that we could be camping, could we incorporate a Stein Bier big brew day into this?

if so...

1. Josh


----------



## monkeybusiness (10/8/10)

Lake Conjola sounds like an awesome idea. Camping and a brew day to boot. HELL YEAH! :kooi:


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (10/8/10)

+1 for Lake Conjola, went Camping down past Ulladulla around 6 months ago and decided to drive back home slowly stopping around the place and throwing in a line wherever looked good on the way back. Stopped in at the lake and had a bit of a fish near the mouth of the lake, no luck on the fish front but it looked like a great place for camping.


----------



## Pollux (11/8/10)

I personally would love a date to be LOCKED in ASAP..........This will allow both myself and the wife to book some Annual Leave and ensure we can make it. Might even try to book the inlaws to take the little one so we can kick back and relax...


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (11/8/10)

barls said:


> jonny i can take them if you need them down there




Cheers Barls.


----------



## Gulpa (11/8/10)

Pollux said:


> I personally would love a date to be LOCKED in ASAP..........This will allow both myself and the wife to book some Annual Leave and ensure we can make it. Might even try to book the inlaws to take the little one so we can kick back and relax...



Agree. If we are going to do this, lets lock in a date soon so we can all make necessary arrangements.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## unrealeous (11/8/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Knowing in advance that whatever date won't suit everyone, I'm looking at the last weekend of November as the first approximate date. 27th November..


+1 - lets lock it in eddie


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/8/10)

Josh said:


> Lake Conjola... I'm in. Given that we could be camping, could we incorporate a Stein Bier big brew day into this? if so...
> 
> 1. Josh




WTF is a Stein Bier Big Brew Day Josh? Anything different to an ordinary big brew day?

lets lock it in eddie ... Saturday, November 27, 2010, Lake Conjola.


----------



## Muggus (12/8/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> WTF is a Stein Bier Big Brew Day Josh? Anything different to an ordinary big brew day?
> 
> lets lock it in eddie ... Saturday, November 27, 2010, Lake Conjola.


Sounds like great fun!

The end of year winetrip at my college is sometime around then...the week 30th of November if I remember correctly...not sure when we're leaving though, so I might be able to attend. On the plus side, it's around Victoria, which isn't too far from Lake Conjola...compared to Newcastle anyway!


----------



## Josh (12/8/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> WTF is a Stein Bier Big Brew Day Josh? Anything different to an ordinary big brew day?
> 
> lets lock it in eddie ... Saturday, November 27, 2010, Lake Conjola.



Stein Beer as in heating up rocks and using them to boil the wort.

Randy Scorby's 2010 NHC Presentation

Craftbrewer Radio Stein Beer Project


----------



## bit (12/8/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21. Gregor
22. Cortez The Killer
23. Sirotilc
24. Jonnyanchovy (won't be able to make the swap in person - can one of they Sydney crew take my crates down?)
25. Boris 
26.
27.
28.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/8/10)

Josh said:


> Stein Beer as in heating up rocks and using them to boil the wort.
> 
> Randy Scorby's 2010 NHC Presentation
> 
> Craftbrewer Radio Stein Beer Project




As long as we do it when we are sober .....


----------



## barls (20/8/10)

just finished the boil and cubing my xmas swap beer hopefully. its something nice and fruity for fatz, might have to get it fermenting soon if i want it to spend some time on those cherries


----------



## sirotilc (20/8/10)

I'm thinking of something similar - I made a cherry Wit for xmas consumption last year, I think a Saison with 50/50 sweet/tart cherries could be in order this year.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/8/10)

sirotilc said:


> I'm thinking of something similar - I made a cherry Wit for xmas consumption last year, I think a Saison with 50/50 sweet/tart cherries could be in order this year.






> its something nice and fruity for fatz, might have to get it fermenting soon if i want it to spend some time on those cherries




:icon_vomit: 

Is everybody going completely bonkers ? I'll brew something that's called beer - malt, hops, yeast .... no F%@"(&^g fruit.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## BjornJ (20/8/10)

I'm with you, Ian.

I'll just brew a nice, old-fashioned beer. No mandarines (sorry, Barls :lol: ) no funny stuff..


I'll even boil the wort by plugging my newly acquired urn in a wall socket, but I do admit I am the boring kind!


Looking forward to the drunken-camping-case-swap-thingy down by lake something-or-other.

(we had drinks at work today, I hope no one can tell)

Bjorn


----------



## barls (22/9/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> :icon_vomit:
> 
> Is everybody going completely bonkers ? I'll brew something that's called beer - malt, hops, yeast .... no F%@"(&^g fruit.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


brewing this in the next week or so. should be quite nice and im sure as everyone knows fatz will enjoy it.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (22/9/10)

Have not been in one for a few years, so must make a fruit beer right....?  :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: 

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21. Gregor
22. Cortez The Killer
23. Sirotilc
24. Jonnyanchovy (won't be able to make the swap in person - can one of they Sydney crew take my crates down?)
25. Boris 
26. DK
27.
28.


----------



## lokpikn (27/9/10)

DK said:


> Have not been in one for a few years, so must make a fruit beer right....?  :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 1. barls
> 2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
> ...


----------



## lokpikn (27/9/10)

I hate to bottle beer but as im out of kegs i just botteld like 40 yesterday. I think itt was meant to happen.


----------



## barls (6/10/10)

hmmm imperial raspberry hef. now we are talking


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (20/10/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Pigface Kolsch
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21. Gregor
22. Cortez The Killer
23. Sirotilc
24. Jonnyanchovy (won't be able to make the swap in person - can one of they Sydney crew take my crates down?)
25. Boris 
26. Lokpikn
27.
28.

I'm out, going os for the month.


----------



## Josh (20/10/10)

Did a double batch of high gravity 18L cubes. Honey wheat wort. One was fermented at high gravity with Belgian Schelde yeast, the other diluted to 1.053 and fermented with Weihenstephan Weizen yeast. Due to numbers of bottles required, the NSW swap will get the Weizen yeast batch. But I'll send a couple of Schelde bottles down for the camping trip.

1. barls
2. Josh - Melina's Honey Weizen
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21. Gregor
22. Cortez The Killer
23. Sirotilc
24. Jonnyanchovy (won't be able to make the swap in person - can one of they Sydney crew take my crates down?)
25. Boris
26. Lokpikn
27.
28.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/10/10)

Fellas 

There is a discrepancy between the list here and the one in the wiki

I'll change wiki to match this one ie add Johnny, Boris and move Lokpikn

Steve can you ensure you use #26 on your bottles

There are 2 spots left - tell your friends! 

Also is anyone able to bring my case along with them to the caseswap?

If people can make any further changes straight in the wiki that'd be great!

Cheers

Edit: If people have brewed their beers - it'll be worth while to start filling out the wiki with the beer's details

Wiki Link: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=127

Caseswap Day Link: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=46982&st=0


----------



## Greg Lawrence (29/10/10)

Im going to have to pull out odf this one guys.
#21 now free.

Gregor

1. barls
2. Josh - Melina's Honey Weizen
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Something diabolical!
5. Seanohio
6. grantw
7. gruntus
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21. 
22. Cortez The Killer
23. Sirotilc
24. Jonnyanchovy (won't be able to make the swap in person - can one of they Sydney crew take my crates down?)
25. Boris
26. Lokpikn
27.
28.


----------



## Muggus (1/11/10)

1. barls
2. Josh - Honey Weizen
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Alt Ten Eight - 6.0% Wyeast 1275 bottled 28.9.10
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - Dunkelweizen
7. gruntus - Weizen Doppelbock
8. Pollux
9. Redb
10. jonw - something explosive.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour
13. Monkeybusiness
14. Unrealeous
15. Fatzgodzilla
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - Flying Ninja Squirrel IPA - American IPA - ~6.5% - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#81
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer )
27.
28. 

Just updated my entry for the swap.
Won't be able to make it down on the day...is there anyone in the northern Sydney area I can drop my beers off to? I'll be in the area on the 14th and 21st if someone has somewhere to drop them off...twould be much appreciated


----------



## Gulpa (1/11/10)

Muggus said:


> 1. barls
> 2. Josh - Honey Weizen
> 3. nifty
> 4. Muggus - Alt Ten Eight - 6.0% Wyeast 1275 bottled 28.9.10
> ...


----------



## Gulpa (1/11/10)

Muggus said:


> Won't be able to make it down on the day...is there anyone in the northern Sydney area I can drop my beers off to? I'll be in the area on the 14th and 21st if someone has somewhere to drop them off...twould be much appreciated



Hey Mike, put me down as a possible if you cant get anyone else. Taking the whole fam down so wont be much room in the car but will squeeze it in if necessary.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Muggus (1/11/10)

Gulpa said:


> Hey Mike, put me down as a possible if you cant get anyone else. Taking the whole fam down so wont be much room in the car but will squeeze it in if necessary.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew.


That'd be great, cheers Andrew!
Always a good excuse to swing by and say G'day anyway...it's been a while. :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (1/11/10)

if andrew cant im sure we can fit it in one of the other cars.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/11/10)

barls said:


> if andrew cant im sure we can fit it in one of the other cars.




Maybe we should look at any brewers who can't come to get there beers to one central location to ensure they get there. I'm coming down to Conjola from Grenfell via Lithgow then staying o/n in Wollongong the night before, so I'm happy to swing around to (say) Barls (or sub another place) place and collect any beers. I'll have plenty of room in my car as I'm travelling alone. 

Getting the beers back to Sydney may be interesting ... <_<


----------



## nifty (3/11/10)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to the swap.

Would someone be able to take my beers down? I'll throw in a couple of extra beers for cartage fees.

cheers

nifty


----------



## redbeard (3/11/10)

I can take a couple of extra crates (assuming no passengers) along with barls & fatz. Would be easier if barls could be the dropoff point, as he has a garage and i dont 

cheers


----------



## barls (3/11/10)

happy to be a drop off point for those that cant make it down there, but we will have to organise a coupe of people to transport them as ill most likely will have a full car
with kegs and crates and thats before putting in the things that swmbo will want to take.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (3/11/10)

barls said:


> happy to be a drop off point for those that cant make it down there, but we will have to organise a coupe of people to transport them as ill most likely will have a full car
> with kegs and crates and thats before putting in the things that swmbo will want to take.


If someone lives in / near Erskineville send me a msg and I can deliver same boat as Barls though car has limited space so can probably only fit one persons swap effort.


----------



## Pollux (4/11/10)

Going to have to pull out too........A combination of having no time to brew, rebuilding the brewery and also an absence of childcare for the weekend in question means we are out.........


Bit of a bummer really, wish I'd got my arse in gear a long time ago but thats the way life happens.


----------



## BjornJ (10/11/10)

Hi Pollux,
sorry to hear that. I had sold you bringing the wife and daughter to my wife as part of this being a family friendly event.

Bring the family for a camping trip and pretend you forgot the swap beers  

Bjorn


----------



## Thommo (10/11/10)

I can take few cases down for people. PM me if needed. I'm in Castle Hill.


----------



## Josh (11/11/10)

Honey Weizen is infected. I'll see if I can pump out a brew in the next week, but I'm not confident. Will keep you posted.


----------



## barls (11/11/10)

bugger josh, i have confidence in you mate,
im just about to take a reading on mine and hopefully its ready to bottle. which i will do next week.


----------



## BjornJ (11/11/10)

Mine's been in the bottle for a month already  

But then again I made one of those boring beers with no fruit or fancy yeasts or anything, just a pale ale with some late galaxy.
I know.. boring.. but hey, I like it so that's my case swap beer, ok?
:lol: 

come to think of it, I still owe you $25 Barls.
Would you mind bringing the roller you made for me on the camping case swap?
(having my license suspended has made me pretty stationary for months so never got around to come pick it up, sorry)

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## barls (11/11/10)

ok ill try to remember to pack it if not ill give it to brendan next time i see him.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/11/10)

Okay, just two weeks to go. The moving from my house (hopefully .. settles today after several deferrals) and now moving again to Deniliquin means the last time for brewing for this swap has long passed. Rather than pull out, I will now offer the swap two quite decent brews I have in the cellar. One is a black bitter - using those famous chinese hops as bittering, the second an english bitter. Both simple quaffers that wouldn't normally make my swap standard, but under my circumstances, will do for you lot.  

12 sleeps to go.


----------



## barls (15/11/10)

im not fussed ether way fatz,just bottling my nice and fruity beer for you. Managed to squeeze 26 out of the first half which is good because the second half is looking not good with a white film on top and i wasnt even trying for a pellicle in this one, so theres a hint for you not a sour.
dont forget the side swaps peoples ill be bringing a few of the ones out of the cupboard and tims not coming so there will be no explosions.
has everyone booked their accommodation?
still a few spots open and its not too late to join even if you cant make it down for the day as there has been a few offers of transport.
here is the current updated list, ill do the wiki in a minute to reflect


> 1. barls - summer and fruity more info to come. bottled 15/11 so leave a month.
> 2. Josh - Honey Weizen
> 3. nifty
> 4. Muggus - Alt Ten Eight - 6.0% Wyeast 1275 bottled 28.9.10
> ...


----------



## unrealeous (15/11/10)

My apologies all - I'm still in the UK and won't be back until after the swap date.


----------



## barls (15/11/10)

bugger thats another one down.


----------



## jonw (16/11/10)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull out too. I made a lager quite a while ago, and unfortunately it's just not up to scratch. I'd been hoping it was going to improve with lagering, but it's got some off flavours I'd rather not give away!

Sorry to pull out at such a late stage.


Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Cortez The Killer (17/11/10)

Here is the revised list from the wiki

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=127

If people can update it accordingly - especially with ready to drink dates 

Also I think I have picked up all the drop outs - if you have dropped out or know some who has please update accordingly 

We're down to 22

Cheers

Member - Beer Name - 2008 BJCP Style - Alc % - Brewed Date - Bottled Date - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info

1. barls - summer and fruity more info to come. bottled 15/11 so leave a month.
2. Josh - Hoping to get something ready
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Alt Ten Eight - 6.0% Wyeast 1275 bottled 28.9.10
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - Dunkelweizen
7. gruntus - Weizen Doppelbock
8.
9. Redb
10.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Choc Mint Stout
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. No time for a dedicated swap beer, so subbing two beers.Per the cap, BB is a black bitter, B is a British bitter. Both good and good to to drink now.
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa - AIPA - ?% (strongish I think) - Pacman yeast - Bottled soon
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - Flying Ninja Squirrel IPA - American IPA - ~6.5% - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#81 - Bottled 17/11/10 - RTD Mid December
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer )
27.
28.


----------



## Josh (19/11/10)

Pitching two fermenters of Berliner Weisse tomorrow. If all goes to plan, I should be able to bottle before swap day. Have added 3L of wort to the starter yeast tonight, so it should be rocking by tomorrow morning when I pitch.

Just need to find someone to take my case down. I'll contribute a few bottles for the campsite as compensation.

Anyone?


----------



## syd_03 (19/11/10)

Drop it over to mine on friday sometime if you like?
Im planning to head down some time from lunch onwards on the Friday.


----------



## bit (19/11/10)

I've got my beer bottled but won't be able to make it down south. Would someone have extra room in the car?

Cheers,
Boris


----------



## Josh (19/11/10)

syd_03 said:


> Drop it over to mine on friday sometime if you like?
> Im planning to head down some time from lunch onwards on the Friday.



Friday morning okay with you?


----------



## sirotilc (19/11/10)

Not sure if I'm going to be able to make it down the coast - I may or not be due to have my licence suspended shortly, RTA can't confirm it either way. I may have to drop off at someone's place next week depending on what I find out.


----------



## WhiteWolf (19/11/10)

After speaking to Ian(sp?) about this event during the AABC stewarding, I really wanted to get involved. It looks like time has snuck up on me though. Apparantely you need to have gardens in your backyard if you want to have familiy over for Xmas. So I can't make it. I'm really jealous of all those that can and will make sure I get involved next year.

I do have some beer that I could put into the case swap but not sure if anyone could take it down for me. If there is space please let me know and I'll add my details. I have a SPITFIRE clone first attempt (not really close - but a great tasting beer) that I could contribute.

All the best for those going down,
Brad.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/11/10)

palebrew said:


> After speaking to Ian(sp?) about this event during the AABC stewarding, I really wanted to get involved. It looks like time has snuck up on me though. Apparantely you need to have gardens in your backyard if you want to have familiy over for Xmas. So I can't make it. I'm really jealous of all those that can and will make sure I get involved next year.
> 
> I do have some beer that I could put into the case swap but not sure if anyone could take it down for me. If there is space please let me know and I'll add my details. I have a SPITFIRE clone first attempt (not really close - but a great tasting beer) that I could contribute.
> 
> ...




G'day Brad. I have trouble remembering the AABC / ANHC - we're you the bloke from the Shire? When you are responsible for pouring some 50 beers into jugs and trying them all in the space of a few hours - well a lesser man would be dead by now  

It looks like we will have a few beers to cart down and back so if you want in, do it. Just need to know where you are so 1. You can organise getting your beer there. 2. You can organise collecting your swap case.

As said before, I am happy to collect beers on Friday and take them back the following week. NOW is a good time for people to plan getting beers to Barls' place no later than next THURSDAY night.

SO NOW - please mark on this list if you are going or not and if not, WHERE IS YOUR BEER?

1. barls - 
2. Josh - 
3. nifty
4. Muggus - 
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - 
7. gruntus - 
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard
10.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour - 
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa - 
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - 
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer )


----------



## barls (20/11/10)

so fatz your picking them up from my place then are you?


----------



## Muggus (20/11/10)

SO NOW - please mark on this list if you are going or not and if not, WHERE IS YOUR BEER?

1. barls -
2. Josh -
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw -
7. gruntus -
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard
10.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour -
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa -
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer -
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer )

Enjoy the swap guys! I'll chuck in a few random bottles for you.


----------



## barls (20/11/10)

ok ill add some

1. barls - going
2. Josh -
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw -
7. gruntus -
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard
10.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour -
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa -
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer -
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer )


----------



## WhiteWolf (20/11/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> we're you the bloke from the Shire?


I was delivering to the judges what you were pouring into jugs, and my wife also volunteered and busily rinsed bottles - yes I'm a lucky man.  



Fatgodzilla said:


> Just need to know where you are...


I live just out west of Blacktown in a new suburb - near the M7. If someone can tell me the closest drop off point and PM details I'll get the beer there.


Hope this is how is is done - never really posted on any forums so hope this comes out correctly.

1. barls -
2. Josh -
3. nifty
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw -
7. gruntus -
8. Palebrew - Not attending - Special Bitter - not sure how it is getting there yet.
9. Redbeard
10.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour -
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa -
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer -
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer )


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (20/11/10)

ok ill add some

1. barls - going
2. Josh -
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw -
7. gruntus -
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard
10.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa -
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer -
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer )


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/11/10)

barls said:


> so fatz your picking them up from my place then are you?




Unless you Sydney blokes have room (don't sound like it) I'll be at Barls place about 10am next Friday to collect what's there. Then going straight to Conjola.



> I live just out west of Blacktown in a new suburb - near the M7. If someone can tell me the closest drop off point and PM details I'll get the beer there.



Brad, if you can't make Barls at whereeverthefuckheis, I can collect yours as I will be passing by on the M7 and have a toll thingy. PM your address. Yes, I remembered it was you and that lovely wife of yours (she did a great job at AABC) - just thinking you were at the Shire. Anyone else help him out?


----------



## syd_03 (20/11/10)

Josh said:


> Friday morning okay with you?


 Perfect. Still remember where I am?


----------



## syd_03 (20/11/10)

1. barls - going
2. Josh - not attending, beer with Jason.
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw -
7. gruntus -
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard
10.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03 going
17. Gulpa -
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer -
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer )


----------



## redbeard (20/11/10)

1. barls - going
2. Josh -
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw -
7. gruntus -
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard - attending
10.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa -
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer -
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer )


----------



## bit (20/11/10)

redbeard said:


> 1. barls - going
> 2. Josh -
> 3. nifty- not going beer at barls
> 4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
> ...


----------



## lokpikn (20/11/10)

1. barls - going
2. Josh -
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw -
7. gruntus -
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard - attending
10.
11.Thommo
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa -
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer -
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending


----------



## Thommo (20/11/10)

1. barls - going
2. Josh -
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw -
7. gruntus -
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard - attending
10.
11.Thommo - Attending, and I have room for two extra swaps (four crates). I'm in Castle Hill, PM if you want the address to drop your beer off.
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa -
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer -
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending


----------



## white.grant (20/11/10)

1. barls - going
2. Josh -
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - attending and bring Cortez' cases
7. gruntus -
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard - attending
10.
11.Thommo - Attending, and I have room for two extra swaps (four crates). I'm in Castle Hill, PM if you want the address to drop your beer off.
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa -
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - coming via grantw
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending


----------



## Gulpa (20/11/10)

Grantw said:


> 1. barls - going
> 2. Josh -
> 3. nifty- not going beer at barls
> 4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
> ...


----------



## gruntus (20/11/10)

1. barls - going
2. Josh -
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - attending and bring Cortez' cases
7. gruntus - "with bells on"
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard - attending
10.
11.Thommo - Attending, and I have room for two extra swaps (four crates). I'm in Castle Hill, PM if you want the address to drop your beer off.
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa - going
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - coming via grantw
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending


----------



## barls (20/11/10)

anyone else in sydney that cant make it. please get in contact with me before thursday so i can get fatz to pick up on friday.


----------



## BjornJ (21/11/10)

Gruntus said:


> 1. barls - going
> 2. Josh -
> 3. nifty- not going beer at barls
> 4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
> ...





I'm still coming, bringing my prettier half and daughter so hoping it will be family-friendly enough that they will want to come to the next one  








My case swap beer is my somewhat boring Aussie ale with a bit of late Galaxy, I wanted to try the hop out and this is it.
Ended up a little more subdued that I would have thought, but still a nice mid-strength.

Bjorn


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (21/11/10)

1. barls - going
2. Josh -
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - attending and bring Cortez' cases
7. gruntus - "with bells on"
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard - attending
10.
11.Thommo - Attending, and I have room for two extra swaps (four crates). I'm in Castle Hill, PM if you want the address to drop your beer off.
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa - going
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - coming via grantw
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy - sending beers down
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending 

I'm going to either drop my beers at Barls' place (if that's still ok with Barls+fatz) OR work out some other way to get my beer down.


----------



## Josh (21/11/10)

1. barls - going
2. Josh - not attending, beer with Jason
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - attending and bring Cortez' cases
7. gruntus - "with bells on"
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard - attending
10.
11.Thommo - Attending, and I have room for two extra swaps (four crates). I'm in Castle Hill, PM if you want the address to drop your beer off.
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa - going
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - coming via grantw
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy - sending beers down
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending


----------



## barls (21/11/10)

go for it jon. ive already been in contact with fatz and hes doing a run i think if not we will work it out.


----------



## mrs eyres (21/11/10)

We are going down and not swapping.

Jon - if you want to drop off your case at our place, we can take yours.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/11/10)

1. barls - going
2. Josh - beer with Jason (Syd 03)
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - going taking Cortez
7. gruntus - going
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard - attending and can take a case for someone10.
11.Thommo - Attending, and I have room for two extra swaps (four crates). I'm in Castle Hill, PM if you want the address to drop your beer off.
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going
13. Monkeybusiness
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa -
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J - going
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - beer going with Grantw
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy - beers going down with ???
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending


Okay, we are getting there very slowly. Looking at what people are offering, it looks like I do not need to come to Sydney, there is enough spare room with Thommo & Redbeard to take the stragglers.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (21/11/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> 1. barls - going
> 2. Josh - beer with Jason (Syd 03)
> 3. nifty- not going beer at barls
> 4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
> ...


----------



## Gulpa (21/11/10)

BjornJ said:


> I'm still coming, bringing my prettier half and daughter so hoping it will be family-friendly enough that they will want to come to the next one



Im bringing the kiddies and mrs as well so we will make sure it is fam friendly.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## gruntus (21/11/10)

Only six more sleeps...woohooo

Have we set a time and meeting point yet?

I'm heading down on Wednesday and will be out of contact until the big day. What were we planning in regards to food....I can remember some discussions in regards to smoking a lamb/goat. I'll put my hand up for something without meat.

Food:
Chinese Noodle Salad - Grant.


----------



## barls (21/11/10)

im planning on making some sausages and ill also be bringing some lamb for smoking. if i can get someone to bring a burner and gas bottle just incase i cant fit mine in.
might even bring some bread if i get organised.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (21/11/10)

mrs eyres said:


> We are going down and not swapping.
> 
> Jon - if you want to drop off your case at our place, we can take yours.



Will take you up on this - save barls and fatz - they probably already have a bunch to contend with.


----------



## BjornJ (21/11/10)

My Swedish(er) half is saying maybe we should head down already on Friday, will see how it turns out.
We'll either be there Friday or Saturday, guess that wasn't much of a surprise, eh.

Will have no room for a fishing rod in the car, only past time activity will be drinking beer.
Damnit..
 

Bjorn


----------



## redbeard (21/11/10)

I'll be driving down fri & back sun am. not sure if going down the coast or inland via goulburn. 

Barls - Ive got a small stove i can bring, if its just for your smoker ...


----------



## WhiteWolf (22/11/10)

Barls and Thommo, PMs sent - I think. Just trying to work out who is closer


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/11/10)

barls said:


> im planning on making some sausages and ill also be bringing some lamb for smoking. if i can get someone to bring a burner and gas bottle just incase i cant fit mine in.
> might even bring some bread if i get organised.




I'll be bringing a gas bottle, a camping stove and I'll throw the rambo in just in case. 

Food .. good idea, we should eat something I guess. Friday will be a free for all. I'll bring some prawns for entree and leftovers for tea. Saturday arvo we'll have a good smoke up / bbq plus fresh fish all you anglers will catch  Sunday, too far away.

Milton and Ulladulla are just down the road so if extra food needed we can source that easily. We can buy bread /milk at Conjola, leaving more room for beer in the esky.

I'll also bring my bang box for compulsory over 50s music session (none of that shit Barls plays for at least two hours please .. some Springsteen, some Barnesy) and a cricket game that may be on. Even got a kids cricket set I'll bring for a bash.

Decamping Monday.


----------



## redbeard (23/11/10)

those who have not, pls update the wiki with beer details (link at top prev page) and this thread with your attendance or not.

cheers


----------



## monkeybusiness (23/11/10)

1. barls - going
2. Josh - beer with Jason (Syd 03)
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - going taking Cortez
7. gruntus - going
8. Palebrew
9. Redbeard - attending and can take a case for someone10.
11.Thommo - Attending, and I have room for two extra swaps (four crates). I'm in Castle Hill, PM if you want the address to drop your beer off.
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going I have room for one extra swaps (2 crates). I'm in Erskineville, PM if your beer needs ride.
13. Monkeybusiness - attending
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa -
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J - going
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - beer going with Grantw
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy - beers going down with ???
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending


----------



## monkeybusiness (23/11/10)

barls said:


> im planning on making some sausages and ill also be bringing some lamb for smoking. if i can get someone to bring a burner and gas bottle just incase i cant fit mine in.
> might even bring some bread if i get organised.



Barls, do you think there will be available smoker time? If so, I could probably get a few oysters from my brother (oyster farmer) who tells me the fresh pacifics are pretty awesome smoked.


----------



## barls (23/11/10)

im sure we can fit them in at some stage. looks like it might be running non stop from the time i get there.
might try to do some grain if i get the chance.


----------



## smileymark (24/11/10)

BUGAR!! the joy of having kids..I willnot be able to make it but would love mybeer to make it...Anyone live near the northern beachesthat can help out. Thanking you.
Mark


----------



## Gulpa (24/11/10)

monkeybusiness said:


> 1. barls - going
> 2. Josh - beer with Jason (Syd 03)
> 3. nifty- not going beer at barls
> 4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
> ...


----------



## WhiteWolf (24/11/10)

1. barls - going
2. Josh - beer with Jason (Syd 03)
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - going taking Cortez
7. gruntus - going
8. Palebrew - not going - Beer coming down with Thommo.
9. Redbeard - attending and can take a case for someone10.
11.Thommo - Attending, and I have room for two extra swaps (four crates). I'm in Castle Hill, PM if you want the address to drop your beer off.
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going I have room for one extra swaps (2 crates). I'm in Erskineville, PM if your beer needs ride.
13. Monkeybusiness - attending
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa - attending
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J - going
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - beer going with Grantw
23. Sirotilc
24. Johnnyanchovy - beers going down with ???
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending

Edit: Too much pasting.


----------



## sirotilc (24/11/10)

I am going to have to pull out - I have had some family things come up that it looks like I will need to be in Sydney for, and I don't have enough longnecks to bottle! Sorry guys I hope you have a great time

1. barls - going
2. Josh - beer with Jason (Syd 03)
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - going taking Cortez
7. gruntus - going
8. Palebrew - not going - Beer coming down with Thommo.
9. Redbeard - attending and can take a case for someone10.
11.Thommo - Attending, and I have room for two extra swaps (four crates). I'm in Castle Hill, PM if you want the address to drop your beer off.
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going I have room for one extra swaps (2 crates). I'm in Erskineville, PM if your beer needs ride.
13. Monkeybusiness - attending
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa - attending
18. Smiley
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J - going
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - beer going with Grantw
23. 
24. Johnnyanchovy - beers going down with ???
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending


----------



## lokpikn (24/11/10)

I have had a bit of a accident on my push bike and been in hospitial last night with very bad neck pains. Nothing broken but in a lot of pain. I am not to sure what i will be doing now untill the day. I will bring beers down as im not to far but have to wait and see how i pull up. I think fishing is out for a while i cant move my head much at all at the moment let alone reverse cars and trailers. I think roughing it in a swag may be out as well. All i can do is wait and see. I might be able to come down with the wife and drive back to my house for a proper bed to sleep in. I do want to come still but cant see me having much fun if i cant tilt my head back to drink beers.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (24/11/10)

lokpikn said:


> I have had a bit of a accident on my push bike and been in hospitial last night with very bad neck pains. Nothing broken but in a lot of pain. I am not to sure what i will be doing now untill the day. I will bring beers down as im not to far but have to wait and see how i pull up. I think fishing is out for a while i cant move my head much at all at the moment let alone reverse cars and trailers. I think roughing it in a swag may be out as well. All i can do is wait and see. I might be able to come down with the wife and drive back to my house for a proper bed to sleep in. I do want to come still but cant see me having much fun if i cant tilt my head back to drink beers.


Shit thats no good mate, hope you get on the mend soon


----------



## WhiteWolf (24/11/10)

sydneyhappyhour said:


> Shit thats no good mate, hope you get on the mend soon



+1 I know we haven't met and I am new here but nobody deserves to miss a drinking weekend  . I thought exercise was meant to be healthy.

You could always bring a recliner and bring the beer to your already tilted (and supported) head. Maybe a deck chair? That way you wouldn't need to move your neck.

Of course you'd need someone to bring you the beer


----------



## smileymark (24/11/10)

1. barls - going
2. Josh - beer with Jason (Syd 03)
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - going taking Cortez
7. gruntus - going
8. Palebrew - not going - Beer coming down with Thommo.
9. Redbeard - attending and can take a case for someone10.
11.Thommo - Attending, and I have room for two extra swaps (four crates). I'm in Castle Hill, PM if you want the address to drop your beer off.
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going I have room for one extra swaps (2 crates). I'm in Erskineville, PM if your beer needs ride.
13. Monkeybusiness - attending
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa - attending
18. Smiley Cannot come Anyone on the northern beaches that could take my beer Would be gratefully appreciated.
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J - going
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - beer going with Grantw
23.
24. Johnnyanchovy - beers going down with ???
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending



BUGAR!! the joy of having kids..I willnot be able to make it but would love mybeer to make it...Anyone live near the northern beachesthat can help out. Thanking you.
Mark


----------



## barls (24/11/10)

ok thats me done i cant take anymore cases. anymore will need to go with ether thommo or sydneyhomebrewer.
ive just packed up the smoker with a nice selection of chips and sawdust.
ill be making my sausages tomorrow night hopefully they come out ok.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (24/11/10)

barls said:


> ok thats me done i cant take anymore cases. anymore will need to go with ether thommo or sydneyhomebrewer.
> ive just packed up the smoker with a nice selection of chips and sawdust.
> ill be making my sausages tomorrow night hopefully they come out ok.


Yep Smiley just got in contact with me so thats my car full too i'm afraid.


----------



## barls (24/11/10)

just finished the first run of the sausages, and they should be really nice i think.
verrrrrrrryyyyyyy bacconny


----------



## Josh (25/11/10)

Officially OUT. Sorry guys, but after the first infection, I just didn't have enough time to get another beer ready. I was really hoping the honey weizen would be good too. Oh well, just like on CYBI I have a few re-brews I have to do.

Syd03 was going to take my case down, so anyone needing a beer courier, he may be able to help you.

1. barls - going
2. 
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - going taking Cortez
7. gruntus - going
8. Palebrew - not going - Beer coming down with Thommo.
9. Redbeard - attending and can take a case for someone10.
11.Thommo - Attending, and I have room for two extra swaps (four crates). I'm in Castle Hill, PM if you want the address to drop your beer off.
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Going I have room for one extra swaps (2 crates). I'm in Erskineville, PM if your beer needs ride.
13. Monkeybusiness - attending
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa - attending
18. Smiley Cannot come Anyone on the northern beaches that could take my beer Would be gratefully appreciated.
19. Retsamhsam
20. Bjorn J - going
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - beer going with Grantw
23.
24. Johnnyanchovy - beers going down with ???
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending


----------



## barls (25/11/10)

bugger they are dropping like flies


----------



## BjornJ (25/11/10)

so how many beers do we bring for this swap?

Are we down to 18 now?


well, well, that leaves more bottles for me  


Bjorn


----------



## barls (25/11/10)

21 now mate


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (25/11/10)

BjornJ said:


> so how many beers do we bring for this swap?
> 
> Are we down to 18 now?
> 
> ...


Thats what I thought, with 28 longnecks the amount of "sample stubbies" for me to taste was going to very limited.


----------



## barls (25/11/10)

dont forget about the side swaps guys and girls


----------



## BjornJ (25/11/10)

sydneyhappyhour said:


> Thats what I thought, with 28 longnecks the amount of "sample stubbies" for me to taste was going to very limited.




that's what I thought as well, good that I get to keep more of the beer to myself  

I've had a few bottles of the case swap beer I bottled in glass stubbies of it, and I like it.
It's nothing special but a nice, easy drinking mid-strength either way.

The only bottle I have left from the last case swap is Barl's Dangerous Belgian Ale, promised both Barls and Brendan I wouldn't open it without Brendan as he is better equipped to sample the Belgian stuff than I am, hehe.

Looking forward to it, will be fun to get out of the city for a weekend,

Bjorn


----------



## smileymark (25/11/10)

1. barls - going
2.
3. nifty- not going beer at barls
4. Muggus - Not Attending - Beer coming down with Gulpa
5. Seanohio
6. grantw - going taking Cortez
7. gruntus - going
8. Palebrew - not going - Beer coming down with Thommo.
9. Redbeard - attending and can take a case for someone10.
11.Thommo - Attending, and I have room for two extra swaps (four crates). I'm in Castle Hill, PM if you want the address to drop your beer off.
12. Sydneyhappyhour - Thank you. Sydney is taking mine cheers smiley
13. Monkeybusiness - attending
14.
15. Fatzgodzilla. I'm there
16. Syd_03
17. Gulpa - attending
18. Smiley Czech pilsner. with sydney happy hour
20. Bjorn J - going
21.
22. Cortez The Killer - beer going with Grantw
23.
24. Johnnyanchovy - beers going down with ???
25. Boris - not going, beer with barls.
26. Lokpikn ( Dark Wheat beer ) - Attending


Edited here do not understand or know where wicki is.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (26/11/10)

smilee said:


> Edited here do not understand or know where wicki is.


You can find the wiki for the NSW XMAS case swap over here


----------



## RetsamHsam (26/11/10)

Guys I am out of the swap as well.. Apologies


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/11/10)

RetsamHsam said:


> Guys I am out of the swap as well.. Apologies




Crook news Damo. Next year. Merry Xmas


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/11/10)

Fellas 

Any one know who Seanohio is?

Hasn't been online since 12 October

Another scratching?

Perhaps the next caseswap should be 14 places with an extensive reserve list?

Cheers


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (26/11/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Fellas
> 
> Any one know who Seanohio is?
> 
> Cheers




could it be Incider having a little fun ???

Hope you guys have a great weekend , sounds like a great venue for a relaxing weekend with bbq and beers ...

cheers


----------



## smileymark (26/11/10)

Thanks for that. Still cannot work out how to edit it.



sydneyhappyhour said:


> You can find the wiki for the NSW XMAS case swap over here


----------



## barls (26/11/10)

View attachment 42408
last nights effort ready for the weekend


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (26/11/10)

smilee said:


> Thanks for that. Still cannot work out how to edit it.


The edit button is in the bottom left hand corner, just follow the format everyone else has used. If you are still having issues just PM me the details of your beer and I will put it in.


----------



## barls (28/11/10)

good weekend was had by all i think


----------



## Thommo (28/11/10)

I think I had a good time. (Can't remember some of it.)

Where are we swapping/camping next Christmas? I heard someone mention we should head north next time.

Where ever it is, I'm up for it again.


----------



## white.grant (28/11/10)

Glad you guys made it home safely!


----------



## barls (28/11/10)

its alright mate, we have pics that we will post up later. just remember what happens on the case swap gets posted on ahb for all to enjoy.


----------



## lokpikn (28/11/10)

Had a great time with every one. Drank a lot of good beers and ate great food. My wife loved Barls sausage and i thought it was prety good as well. Hope every one got home safe and would love to do it again.
Thanks for the good weekend away.


----------



## BjornJ (28/11/10)

thanks guys, we had a great time.

It was good to get out of the city for a weekend, Steve and I got some fishing in even!
Got nice and toasty both nights without going overboard thanks to the secret combination of light beers and massive homebrews  


Thanks Ian for organising it, and to everyone else for making it an enjoyable case swap.

Hopefully Jason's finger will be ok, good thing they were able to save it.

(I'll keep the video of G.E doing the 2 minute air gituar solo until the next time he is judging a competition where I have a beer in!)

















 

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Gulpa (28/11/10)

Agreed. Lots of fun, great beers and those smoked oysters were a real treat.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## BjornJ (28/11/10)




----------



## sydneyhappyhour (28/11/10)

Great weekend everyone. Nice job on the photos Bjorn, Thommo looks to be having a nice restfull nap in that last one


----------



## Thommo (28/11/10)

No wonder I feel so well rested.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/11/10)

Thommo said:


> Where are we swapping/camping next Christmas? I heard someone mention we should head north next time.
> Where ever it is, I'm up for it again.



I previously mentioned the Southern Highlands as a good venue. Three more came to mind - somewhere near Potters at the Hunter or near Murrays at Port Stephens. Mix a case swap with a day at a quality brewery. Or Shoalhaven Heads / Coolangatta - near a small brewery / vineyard (can't remember name). 

Great weekend guys - it's just wonderful to spend a weekend with quality people. Thanks everyone for a top time.


----------



## Muggus (5/12/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I previously mentioned the Southern Highlands as a good venue. Three more came to mind - somewhere near Potters at the Hunter or near Murrays at Port Stephens. Mix a case swap with a day at a quality brewery.


Come up and have a combined swap with the HUB boys!


----------



## Pollux (5/12/10)

While I didn't manage to make it this year, how about Mudgee as a potential location.......Has a brewery, a decent pub, and god only knows how many vineyards to go tour if anyone feels the need...


----------



## Duff (5/12/10)

BjornJ said:


> View attachment 42465



Bahahahahaha......

Good one Thommo :chug:


----------



## barls (5/12/10)

Pollux said:


> While I didn't manage to make it this year, how about Mudgee as a potential location.......Has a brewery, a decent pub, and god only knows how many vineyards to go tour if anyone feels the need...


while its a nice location, do we have anyone that travels from there to go to the current swaps. 
the main idea behind moving it around is to have it closer to where some of the members are from that are normally the ones that are traveling to sydney.
i think the possibility of the hunter valley in say the july case swap could be a good one especially if we combine it with a brewday at potters. could be a combined one with the hub boys or just have both swaps on the one day.


----------



## Pollux (5/12/10)

You make a very valid point there man.......


----------



## white.grant (5/12/10)

barls said:


> while its a nice location, do we have anyone that travels from there to go to the current swaps.
> the main idea behind moving it around is to have it closer to where some of the members are from that are normally the ones that are traveling to sydney.
> i think the possibility of the hunter valley in say the july case swap could be a good one especially if we combine it with a brewday at potters. could be a combined one with the hub boys or just have both swaps on the one day.



Plus a visit to Murrays and a quick stop at Warners on the Bay on the way home. What's not to like.

cheers

grant


----------



## BjornJ (6/12/10)

How about combining it with the northern beaches guys and do it at Oxford Falls?

A couple of months ago we had a brew club meetup there, was a nice little park with an old school house we rented, now more of a place rented out for anniversaries, etc. 
Nice and green, not too far from Sydney and still far enough out to get a touch of green/bush around  


Bjorn


----------

